# ein Restaurant anrufen vs bei einem Restaurant anrufen



## Alan Evangelista

Hallo Leute! 

Ich habe gehört den folgenden Satz:

Eine Frau rufe bei einem Restaurant an

Es gibt einen Unterschied zwischen das und:

Eine Frau rufe ein Restaurant an

?

Danke im Voraus!


----------



## Perseas

Eine gute Frage! 

Mein ausländisches Sprachgefühl sagt mir, dass "bei einem Restaurant anrufen" gehobener Stil ist.
Ich finde keinen semantischen Unterschied.
Ich bin gespannt, was die Muttersprachler zu sagen haben.


----------



## bearded

Ich erwarte auch mit Interesse eine 'Erhellung' von den Muttersprachlern.
''Anrufen'' kann sowohl transitiv wie auch intransitiv verwendet werden. Aber im letzteren Fall klingt für mich die Präposition 'bei' irgendwie ungeeignet. Ich würde sagen ''ich habe _im_/_in_ einem Restaurant angerufen''. Aber vielleicht liege ich da falsch..


----------



## berndf

Es geht beides. Es hängt davon ab, ob man mit _Restaurant_ den Betrieb, die Firma oder die Organisation (_bei_) oder den physischen Ort, das Gebäude (_in_) meint. Da meist beide Interpretationen in Betracht kommen, kann man es sich i.d.R. aussuchen.


----------



## Hutschi

Ich würde sagen, alle drei Formen kommen vor:
_ein Restaurant anrufen
bei einem Restaurant anrufen
in einem Restaurant anrufen_ (Das ist mehrdeutig, aber der Kontext macht es klar, ob ich von einem Restaurant aus anrufe oder ein Restaurant anrufe.)

Ich selbst würde normalerweise im allgemeinen Fall "ein Restaurant" oder "in einem Restaurant" anrufen.
"Bei" würde ich eher bei einem konkreten Restaurant verwenden:
_Ich rufe beim 'Italienischen Dörfchen' an.
Ich rufe beim 'Landstreicher' an._
umgangssprachlich: _Ich rufe beim Chinesen an. Ich rufe beim Italiener an. (Beim Chinesen=im chinesischen Restaurant, etc.)
Ich rufe beim Restaurant an._ (Wenn es z.B. das einzige Restaurant im Dorf ist.)


----------



## Demiurg

Die transitive Variante ohne Präpositionalgruppe würde ich bei einem Restaurant eher nicht verwenden.
_
Ich habe die "Schwarzwaldstube" angerufen. 
Ich habe bei der "Schwarzwaldstube" angerufen. 
Ich habe in der "Schwarzwaldstube" angerufen. _

Edit: gekreuzt mit Hutschi.


----------



## Perseas

Hutschi said:


> _in einem Restaurant anrufen_ (Das ist mehrdeutig, aber der Kontext macht es klar, ob ich von einem Restaurant aus anrufe oder ein Restaurant anrufe.)


Wenn es um die letztere Bedeutung (d.h. ein Restaurant anrufe) geht, wie ist sie zu verstehen? Ist z.B. diese Analyse richtig: "Ich rufe jemanden an, der in einem Restaurant ist"?


----------



## Demiurg

Perseas said:


> Wenn es um die letztere Bedeutung (d.h. ein Restaurant anrufe) geht, wie ist sie zu verstehen? Ist z.B. diese Analyse richtig: "Ich rufe jemanden an, der in einem Restaurant ist"?


Gemeint ist normalerweise jemand, der in dem Restaurant arbeitet und eine Reservierung bzw. Bestellung annimmt oder nachschaut ob mein vergessener Regenschirm dort rumsteht. Aber diese transitive Variante ist eher ungewöhnlich.


----------



## Perseas

Demiurg said:


> Gemeint ist normalerweise jemand, der in dem Restaurant arbeitet und eine Resevierung bzw. Bestellung annimmt oder nachschaut ob mein vergessener Regenschirm dort rumsteht. Aber diese transitive Variante ist eher ungewöhnlich.


Vielen Dank.
Ich empfinde die Form "bei + Dativ + Verb im Sinne von 'in Kontakt kommen' " als sehr typisch im Deutschen. Z.B. "sich bei jemandem melden","bei jemandem anrufen","bei jemandem beantragen" u.s.w.


----------



## Alan Evangelista

Hutschi said:


> Ich selbst würde normalerweise im allgemeinen Fall "ein Restaurant" oder "in einem Restaurant" anrufen.





Demiurg said:


> Die transitive Variante ohne Präpositionalgruppe würde ich bei einem Restaurant eher nicht verwenden.



Ich bin verwirrt. Ist "einen Restaurant anrufen" gewöhnlich oder nicht? Ist das regional? Könnten sich andere deutsche Muttersprachler dazu äußern?


----------



## Demiurg

Alan Evangelista said:


> Ich bin verwirrt. Ist "einen Restaurant anrufen" gewöhnlich oder nicht? Ist das regional?


Die transitive Variante (_jemanden anrufen_) würde ich persönlich nur bei Personen (oder bei Gottheiten) verwenden:

Ich rufe Peter an.
Er rief seine Tante an.
Sie riefen Odin an.


----------



## berndf

Demiurg said:


> Die transitive Variante (_jemanden anrufen_) würde ich persönlich nur bei Personen (oder bei Gottheiten) verwenden:
> 
> Ich rufe Peter an.
> Er rief seine Tante an.
> Sie riefen Odin an.


Geht mir auch so.


----------



## elroy

Wobei man auch *bei Peter (zu Hause) *anrufen kann. Heutzutage eher unwahrscheinlich, wo doch das Festnetz so gut wie komplett verdrängt wurde von Handys. Wenn ich Peters Handy meine, würde ich nur „Peter anrufen“ sagen, weil ich natürlich nicht wissen kann, wo er sich beim Empfangen des Anrufs befindet.


----------



## berndf

elroy said:


> Wobei man auch *bei Peter (zu Hause) *anrufen kann. Heutzutage eher unwahrscheinlich, wo doch das Festnetz so gut wie komplett verdrängt wurde von Handys. Wenn ich Peters Handy meine, würde ich nur „Peter anrufen“ sagen, weil ich natürlich nicht wissen kann, wo er sich beim Empfangen des Anrufs befindet.


Umgekehrt heißt _bei Peter anrufen _auch nicht notwendig, dass ich erwarte, mit Peter selbst zu sprechen.


----------



## Hutschi

Perseas said:


> Wenn es um die letztere Bedeutung (d.h. ein Restaurant anrufe) geht, wie ist sie zu verstehen? Ist z.B. diese Analyse richtig: "Ich rufe jemanden an, der in einem Restaurant ist"?


Genau. Aber dazu kommt noch: Ich rufe jemanden in dem Restaurant an, der eine Reservierung annimmt/vornimmt.


----------



## Perseas

elroy said:


> Wobei man auch *bei Peter (zu Hause) *anrufen kann. Heutzutage eher unwahrscheinlich, wo doch das Festnetz so gut wie komplett verdrängt wurde von Handys. Wenn ich Peters Handy meine, würde ich nur „Peter anrufen“ sagen, weil ich natürlich nicht wissen kann, wo er sich beim Empfangen des Anrufs befindet.


Kann man das, nur wenn es um das Festnetz geht? Wenn ich jemanden zu seinem Handy anrufe, ist "bei jemandem anrufen" nicht idiomatisch?


----------



## berndf

Perseas said:


> Wenn ich jemanden zu seinem Handy anrufe, ist "bei jemandem anrufen" nicht idiomatisch?


Nein, eher nicht.


----------



## Hutschi

Alan Evangelista said:


> Ich bin verwirrt. Ist "einen Restaurant anrufen" gewöhnlich oder nicht? Ist das regional? Könnten sich andere deutsche Muttersprachler dazu äußern?


"... einen Restaurant anrufen"  gibt es nicht. Das muss ein Missverständnis sein.
Es ist "ein Restaurant anrufen" -  oder "bei einem Restaurant" anrufen - oder "in einem Restaurant anrufen".


----------



## berndf

Hutschi said:


> "... einen Restaurant anrufen"  gibt es nicht. Das muss ein Missverständnis sein.
> Es ist "ein Restaurant anrufen" -  oder "bei einem Restaurant" anrufen - oder "in einem Restaurant anrufen".


Es ging schon um "ein Restaurant anrufen". Ich halte dies nicht wirklich für idiomatisch. Demiurg äußerte sich ähnlich.


----------



## Gernot Back

Demiurg said:


> Die transitive Variante (_jemanden anrufen_) würde ich persönlich nur bei Personen (oder wie Gernot bei Gottheiten) verwenden


Naja, man kann auch _Gremien (von Personen) _anrufen: _den Petitionsausschuss_, _den Vermittlungsauschuss_, _höhere Gerichtsinstanzen_ etc. 
Das hat aber alles nichts mit telefonischer Kommunikation zu tun.


----------



## Alan Evangelista

Hutschi said:


> "... einen Restaurant anrufen" gibt es nicht.





berndf said:


> Es ging schon um "ein Restaurant anrufen"



Genau. Der falsche bestimmte Artikel war nur ein Flüchtigkeitsfehler.


----------



## Hutschi

Danke, Alan. Ich dachte, es gehe genau darum.
Deshalb nochmal zu den Formulierungen:

Es besteht eine Tendenz, die Sprache klarer und eindeutiger zu machen. Dabei verschwinden viele Redewendungen und Verkürzungen.

Es ist klar: man kann im wörtlichen Sinn kein Restaurant anrufen, man kann ein Restaurant nicht anrufen.
"In einem Restaurant" oder "bei einem Restaurant anrufen" erhält ebenfalls nur durch den Kontext Sinn. Man ruft dort eine Person an.
Es ist eine umgangssprachliche Verkürzung z.B. für_ "Den für Platzreservierungen zuständigen Mitarbeiter in einem Restaurant, in dem wir zu Abend essen möchten, anrufen, um einen oder mehrere Plätze für einen bestimmten Wochentag zu reservieren, oder wenn das nicht möglich ist, einen Ausweichtermin zu vereinbaren."_
Das meiste ist völlig klar aus dem Kontext. Deshalb besteht die Tendenz, es wegzulassen.

Ich vermute aus den Antworten, dass die Verkürzungen "in einem Restaurant/bei einem Restaurant anrufen" und "ein Restaurant anrufen" regional unterschiedlich oft verwendet wird.

---


----------



## Schlabberlatz

Alan Evangelista said:


> Genau. Der falsche bestimmte Artikel war nur ein Flüchtigkeitsfehler.


Bestimmte Artikel sind ›der‹, ›die‹ und ›das‹ 



Hutschi said:


> "Den für Platzreservierungen zuständigen Mitarbeiter in einem Restaurant, in dem wir zu Abend essen möchten, anrufen, um einen oder mehrere Plätze für einen bestimmten Wochentag zu reservieren, oder wenn das nicht möglich ist, einen Ausweichtermin zu vereinbaren."


In dem Fall würde ich ausschließlich ›bei einem Restaurant anrufen‹ sagen. (Die Version mit ›in‹ dürfte aber auch korrekt sein, da hier von niemandem beanstandet.)

›in einem Restaurant anrufen‹ passt für mich nur, wenn ich eine Person anrufe, die in dem Restaurant arbeitet und von der ich weiß, dass sie sich gerade dort aufhält. Dabei würde es in der Regel _nicht_ um eine Reservierung gehen.
Ich rufe Perseas im Restaurant an.

Ich habe Perseas im Restaurant angerufen. (Wenn es irgendwie von Interesse ist, wo er sich gerade aufgehalten hat, als ich ihn angerufen habe.)



Perseas said:


> Ist z.B. diese Analyse richtig: "Ich rufe jemanden an, der in einem Restaurant ist"?


----------



## Hutschi

Schlabberlatz said:


> ...
> 
> Ich habe Perseas im Restaurant angerufen. (Wenn es irgendwie von Interesse ist, wo er sich gerade aufgehalten hat, als ich ihn angerufen habe.)



Ja, das funktioniert und ist auch ein Standardfall. Es hat aber eine andere Bedeutung.

---
Zum Thema zurück:

Ich habe mal gesucht.
*Fit for Purpose: Wie Unternehmen Kunden finden, zufriedenstellen und binden*
von David J Anderson, Alexei Zheglov 
"Sie ruft im Restaurant an, um eine Bestellung aufzugeben."

https://tinas-kleine-welt.de.tl/M.ae.rz-2008.htm" ... Er ruft hier an  wenn er Hunger hat und sie ruft im Restaurant an.  …"

Bei meiner sehr konkreten Suche gibt es wenige Fundstellen, aber sie sind vorhanden.
Bei "ich rufe ein Restaurant an" habe ich nichts gefunden. "Ich rufe im Restaurant an" kommt oft vor.

Da die Wendung meist in umgangssprachlichen Situationen gebraucht wird, wundert es mich nicht sehr, dass so wenig zu finden ist. (Google)


----------



## Schlabberlatz

Hutschi said:


> Es hat aber eine andere Bedeutung.


Etwas anderes habe ich nie behauptet 


Schlabberlatz said:


> ›in einem Restaurant anrufen‹ passt für mich nur, wenn ich eine Person anrufe, die in dem Restaurant arbeitet und von der ich weiß, dass sie sich gerade dort aufhält. Dabei würde es in der Regel _nicht_ um eine Reservierung gehen.





Hutschi said:


> Bei meiner sehr konkreten Suche gibt es wenige Fundstellen, aber sie sind vorhanden.


›bei einem Restaurant anrufen‹ scheint sogar noch seltener zu sein. Ich persönlich würde es bevorzugen, aber wie schon gesagt:


Schlabberlatz said:


> (Die Version mit ›in‹ dürfte aber auch korrekt sein, da hier von niemandem beanstandet.)


----------

